# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Agjerimi ne shtatzani

## rabija

Kisha nje pyetje lidhur me agjerimin tek shtatzenat, a e demton agjerimi me shume shtatzanine nese eshte ne fillim d.m.th. ne muajt e pare apo nese ka me shume muaj?!

----------


## dardajan

> Kisha nje pyetje lidhur me agjerimin tek shtatzenat, a e demton agjerimi me shume shtatzanine nese eshte ne fillim d.m.th. ne muajt e pare apo nese ka me shume muaj?!


Po  rabije  e  demton  sidomos  nenen si  nga  ana  fizike  dhe  ajo  psikollogjike.

Nje  grua  shtatzane  nuk  duhet  te  agjinoj. Mos  kaloni ne  ekstreme.

----------


## s0ni

Rabije, c'eshte kjo pyetje keshtu. 
Ne asnje menyre nuk duhet te argjirosh gjate gjithe kohes se shtatzanise. Biles nuk duhet te argjirosh as gjate kohes kur je duke i dhene gji femijes.

----------


## daniel00

"Nuk ka pune te ngutshme, por njerez te vonuar !!"

 Po me pelqen kjo firma .

----------


## Viola.V

Ai femije si me ushqim edhe pa ushqim do t'i gerryeje nga ty , sikur edhe me thonje t'i nxjerri , por ti do ngelesh me efekte anesorete perhershme . Ti do ngelesh pa dhembe ne goje . Me vone ai femije do kete probleme me dhembet , gjithashtu . Kij nje gje parasysh : por qe se ti ke deprivim vitaminash edhe mineralesh do t'ja japesh ketij femije si TRASHEGIM , PULLE E ZEZE PER GJITHE JETEN .
AGJERIMIN LE TA BEJE BURRI PER TY , NQS AI KERKON NJE FEMIJE TE SHENDOSHE .
Le te agjerohet ai dyfish ose trefish sic i bjeka ! 
C'jane kero marrezira ! As qe behet fjale jo vetem gjate shtatezanise , por edhe kur je galakte .

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Kisha nje pyetje lidhur me agjerimin tek shtatzenat, a e demton agjerimi me shume shtatzanine nese eshte ne fillim d.m.th. ne muajt e pare apo nese ka me shume muaj?!


*Edhe nga vete feja jote, nuk lejohet te agjerosh kur je shtatzene, nuk ka lidhje muaj i pare apo i dyte, qofsh edhe nje javeshe le ta themi, nuk duhet te agjerosh, madje as kur je lehone, dhe as kur ke femijen me gji. Nuk e di nga e nxoret kete idene e agjerimit ne keto kushte, por dije qe e ke shume gabim, sepse t'a theksoj se , edhe vete feja qe ndjek ta ndalon rreptesisht agjerimin ne keto kushte.Tani nje keshille miqesore; meqe keni deshire te praktikoni rite fetare, beni mire t'a  mesoni me pare fene, meqe e keni me aq deshire, sepse ne kete rast nuk arrij te kuptoj se si mund te pretendosh te praktikosh rite fetare me aq zell, kur ti akoma nuk njihke fene tende....Nuk cuditem pastaj qe kaloni ne ekstremizma, jo me kot ekstremizmi vjen nga mosdija.*

----------


## MI CORAZON

O Yes, duhet shkruar *ta* pa apostrofe. Kaq kisha. Tani do te fle rehat.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Viola.V

> *Edhe nga vete feja jote, nuk lejohet te agjerosh kur je shtatzene, nuk ka lidhje muaj i pare apo i dyte, qofsh edhe nje javeshe le ta themi, nuk duhet te agjerosh, madje as kur je lehone, dhe as kur ke femijen me gji. Nuk e di nga e nxoret kete idene e agjerimit ne keto kushte, por dije qe e ke shume gabim, sepse t'a theksoj se , edhe vete feja qe ndjek ta ndalon rreptesisht agjerimin ne keto kushte.Tani nje keshille miqesore; meqe keni deshire te praktikoni rite fetare, beni mire t'a  mesoni me pare fene, meqe e keni me aq deshire, sepse ne kete rast nuk arrij te kuptoj se si mund te pretendosh te praktikosh rite fetare me aq zell, kur ti akoma nuk njihke fene tende....Nuk cuditem pastaj qe kaloni ne ekstremizma, jo me kot ekstremizmi vjen nga mosdija.*


Vetem ne keto tema solloitesh ti , moj bredharake ?! Hop ketu dhe hop atje duke fight-ur me burrat si ndonje burrneshe...ahaha . 
- Hajde andej nga tema me muzike te te dhurojme ndonje kenge te bukur , se ngela duke i dhuruar kenge vetem Land . Beje me spicy edhe ate teme . 
- Apo je ne agjerim ?!

----------


## teta

deri ne moshen 3 muaj eshte koha kur bebit i formohen organet si tersi pra marin formen definitive,ketu definohet nje organ do jete apo jo i shendetshem me gjith parametrat qe i duhen ,muajt tjere pason vetem  rritja e tyre ,pra -gjate gjithe kohes por sidomos ne 3 muajt e pare duhet kujdes i jashtzakonshem per bebin,gjdo nderhyrje ne keto muaj qoft me terapi te ndryshme (kohet e fundit dhe vitaminat sintetike jan ndaluar) e me strese tjera te nenes shtatezan ,mundesia eshte shum e madhe te kete bebi deformitete,kshu kujdes,mendet ne koke,se kjo mund ti kushtohet me jete femijes e bashkme te edhe gjith familjes  se tij-saj !!!!!

PS ,
qa jan keto budallalleqe se permendet agjerimi gjat shtatezanise,more keni sy te lexoni,pse mor e shtembroni fene me idiotsite tuaja,dhe laicitetin tuaje,pasi cenke kaq fetare sa te shkoka ne mend te agjerosh,si nuk te shkon mendja te kapesh njehere e dore at kuran dhe te lexosh paster e qart se te cilat personat dhe cilat situata preferohet agjerimi ???!!!!!!

allahhh

----------


## rabija

Pse e moret te gjithe qe kjo pyetje ishte personale,kjo pyetje ishte thjesht nga kurreshtja e per ate se qka thote feja si per shtatzenat ashtu per nenat me femije dhe per qdo njeri qe ka ndonje semundje te caktuar, duhet te pakten provuar nese e sheh se te demton ose nuk mundesh per arsye qe i sheh efaktet anesore athere duhet patjeter ndaluar sepse feja e ndalon ti besh padrejte (zullum) vetes! Une pata agjeruar ne muajin e trete ose te katert sme kujtohet mire,gjithqka ka qene ne rregull, kam agjeruar aq lehte dhe femija ka qene nje femije i shendosh si ne lindje ashtu edhe gjate rritjes.
 Ajo qe dua te them eshte se nuk duhet marr aq tragjike agjerimin nese ki mundesi ta besh sepse jo rralle pa agjerim ndodh te kete veshtirsi femija ose nena dhe te lindin me te meta fizike atehere kend do ta fajesojme !?

----------


## teta

ka nje thenje popullore ku thuhet : Zoti ka thene : ruaju ti pak ,se une te ruaj shum!

se paske kaluar ti mire me femijen,epo shyqyr zotin,por ky eshte nje vend publik,dhe lexohet nga gjithkush dhe ja se mund te ndodh ta lexoi dikush i pa informuar mire,dhe te mos kaloi aq mire me bebin sa ti.pra duhet kujdes per gjdo shkronje qe shkruhet!!!!
lidhur me agjerimin e shtazanave dihet ku behet pyetja..

----------


## s0ni

> Ajo qe dua te them eshte se nuk duhet marr aq tragjike agjerimin nese ki mundesi ta besh sepse jo rralle pa agjerim ndodh te kete veshtirsi femija ose nena dhe te lindin me te meta fizike atehere kend do ta fajesojme !?


Me krahasimin qe bere mesiper, me tragjike me dukesh ti. Kurse ne te tjeret e bejme tragjike se e tille eshte dhe po lexojme cudira ketu nga ty.
Agjerimin mund ta besh dhe muaj me vone mbas ramadanit. Por ty te ka ardhur me lehte te agjerosh me njerezit sesa te prisje dhe ta beje vetem.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Agjerimin mund ta besh dhe muaj me vone mbas ramadanit.


*Mesa di une, nuk eshte  obligim te agjerosh, dmth te pretendosh t'i plotesosh ditet e muajit te Ramazanit, nese ke qene me pare shtatzene, duke u nisur se eshte e ndaluar te agjerosh kur je shtatzene dhe ne ato raste qe kam permendur me lart, keshtu qe nuk ka kuptim te pretendosh te plotesosh me vone ato dite per te cilat nuk ke qene e obliguar, nisur edhe nga vete verseti ku thuhet se "Zoti nuk obligon asnje njeri pertej mundesive te tij" ne mos gabohem jane versetet e fundit te Bekare.
Pastaj, nisur nga simbolika qe ka agjerimi, nuk eshte thelbesore te rrish pa ngrene e pa pire, por kjo ka si qellim qe njeriu duke ndenjur per nje muaj nga lindja deri ne perendim te diellit pa ngrene dhe pa pire, te kuptoje/te ndjenje ate qe ndien edhe i varferi, te stervite durimin njerezor, dhe mbi te gjitha te mos flase keq, dhe as pas shpine per te tjeret, me idene se duke i rezistuar nje muaj ketyre veseve, mund t'i eleminosh, ose t'i reduktosh ne mase. Keshtu qe zonja, nuk ka pse te niset pikerisht nga privimi i ushqimit, por te niset nga simbolika e asaj qe perfaqeson, qe do te thote se gjate atij muaji, te merret me veten ne lidhje me permiresimin e personalitetit, persosjen shpirterore, dhe jo te privohet nga ushqimi. (nisur edhe nga vete gjendja ne te cilen ndodhet)*

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Vetem ne keto tema solloitesh ti , moj bredharake ?! Hop ketu dhe hop atje duke fight-ur me burrat si ndonje burrneshe...ahaha . 
> - Hajde andej nga tema me muzike te te dhurojme ndonje kenge te bukur , se ngela duke i dhuruar kenge vetem Land . Beje me spicy edhe ate teme . 
> - Apo je ne agjerim ?!


Ahahah e forte kjo, e di qe ke te drejte me ate fight me meshkujt; po ja qe desha te tregoj "muskujt" me meshkujt ahaha. Shihemi me vone  :buzeqeshje: 
Kiss!

----------


## ximi_abedini

*184. (jeni të obliguar për) Ditë të caktuara, e kush është i sëmurë prej jush ose është në udhëtim (e nuk agjëroi), atëherë ai (le të agjërojë) më vonë aq ditë. E ata që i rëndon ai (nuk mund të agjërojnë), janë të obliguar për kompenzim, ushqim (ditor), i një të varfëri ai që nga vullneti jep më tepër, ajo është aqë më mirë për te. Mirëpo, po që se dini, agjërimi është më i mirë për ju.*

Nese mjeku e konstaton se agjerimi e demton shendetin tuaj dhe te foshnjes suaj ather nuk guxon me agjeru eshte gje e ndaluar ,mirpo te ne gjithmon mjeku te ndalon agjerimin sepse e urrejn ate ,mirpo je e obliguar te agjerosh ate me von, agjerimi nuk ta demton shendetin ,dhe per kete po na tregon sot edhe shkenca  ku sot ne shum spitale aplikohet agjerimi per sherimin e shum smundjeve ,edhe shkenctaret kan konstatu se njeriu ka nevoj te agjeroj sepaku dy jav ne vit

----------


## loneeagle

Jooooooooo eshte teper i demshem per ty & per femijen. Ki kujdes mos i kushto rendesi argjerimit gjate shtatzanis. Biles ti duhet te ushqesh shume mire edhe te maresh vitaminat rregullisht.

----------


## broken_smile

s'eshte nevoja te sillen pjeset e kuranit e as te flitet per rregullat e fese ketu, sepse nje nene qe do te miren e femijes se saj nuk ben asgje qe e ve ne rrezik shendetin e foshnjes nese ekziston sikur edhe nje perqindje e vogel qe e keqja mund te ndodhe, ne rastin e agjerimit ne shtatzani kjo perqindje eshte shume e larte.

----------


## Marya

rabije 
nuk e kuptoj pse e drejton pyetjen ketu ne nje moment qe nderkoh paske agjeruar gjate shtatzanise tende
me mire  ta drejtoje pyetjen tek rubrikat toleranca fetare , komuniteti islamik

----------


## Viola.V

> *184. (jeni të obliguar për) Ditë të caktuara, e kush është i sëmurë prej jush ose është në udhëtim (e nuk agjëroi), atëherë ai (le të agjërojë) më vonë aq ditë. E ata që i rëndon ai (nuk mund të agjërojnë), janë të obliguar për kompenzim, ushqim (ditor), i një të varfëri ai që nga vullneti jep më tepër, ajo është aqë më mirë për te. Mirëpo, po që se dini, agjërimi është më i mirë për ju.*
> 
> Nese mjeku e konstaton se agjerimi e demton shendetin tuaj dhe te foshnjes suaj ather nuk guxon me agjeru eshte gje e ndaluar ,mirpo te ne gjithmon mjeku te ndalon agjerimin sepse e urrejn ate ,mirpo je e obliguar te agjerosh ate me von, agjerimi nuk ta demton shendetin ,dhe per kete po na tregon sot edhe shkenca  ku sot ne shum spitale aplikohet agjerimi per sherimin e shum smundjeve ,edhe shkenctaret kan konstatu se njeriu ka nevoj te agjeroj sepaku dy jav ne vit


Fasting/Agjerim eshte e vertete qe edhe mjeket e rekomandojne - Ata e quajne Cleansing !

What goes up MUST come down ! - Por jo ne kurriz te nje femije !

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> ....mirpo te ne gjithmon mjeku te ndalon agjerimin sepse e urrejn ate ,mirpo je e obliguar te agjerosh ate me von,


Nuk arrij te kuptoj dhe nuk kam per ta kuptuar kurre, se si pretendoni te praktikoni rite fetare, kur nuk e njihni mire fene! Nuk eshte e detyruar te agjeroj me vone hic, dhe as ne kohen kur eshte shtatzene, dhe as kur eshte lehone, dhe as kur eshte ne kohen kur i jepet femijes gji. C'kuptim ka te agjerosh me vone, pse behet? Keni llogjike ju apo jo? Zoti ore njerez, nuk ben tregti me krijesat e Tij, sepse ne menyren se si shpreheni ju; i bie qe te jete analoge me "kur nuk ke para te me japesh tani, hajt se m'i jep me vone kur te kesh mundesi" (po e jap si shembull per te treguar sesa llogjike ka ky adhurimi juaj ndaj Zotit)
Po mjaft o njerez, mjaft; cdo e ka nje kufi - boll e bete njeriun si skllav...
Po nuk ka thene kot Einstein qe: "injoranca e njeriut nuk njeh kufinj"!

----------

